# MakefileBrokenError while portupgrade



## rocky123414 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi!

I'm new to FreeBSD and newly updated vom 8.0 to 8.1.
Now I'm trying to use portupgrade, but i get an Error:


```
# portupgrade -af
** Makefile possibly broken: www/gnome-user-share:
	perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
	perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
		LC_ALL = "de_DE@utf-8",
		LC_CTYPE = "de_DE_ISO-8859-1",
		LANG = "de_DE@utf-8"
	    are supported and installed on your system.
	perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
	gnome-user-share-2.28.2_3
	
	
/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1469:in `get_pkgname': Makefile broken (MakefileBrokenError)
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:623:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `each'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `main'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `call'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1248:in `order!'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1241:in `order'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:565:in `main'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:791:in `initialize'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `new'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2209
```

Any idea?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2010)

There is no reason to rebuild all of your ports when upgrading within a major version (8.0 -> 8.1). Does not explain the error, but you shouldn't need to run that command anyway.


----------

